# Kann sich jemand mal diese DB-Struktur ansehen?



## DStrohma (15. Nov 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin dabei ein Notizenprogramm zu programmieren, in der Art von CintaNotes wenn das jemandem was sagt. Grundsätzlich will ich also Notizen abspeichern (in einer H2 DB) und will sie in einer Liste darstellen und suchen / durchsuchen können. An jede Notiz kann man Tags und Dateien anhängen wenn man will. Dazu habe ich jetzt ein SQL-Statement erstellt das mir die DB-Struktur erstellt.
Jetzt wäre es mir wichtig das sich das mal jemand ansieht und mir sagt ob das so ok ist oder ob es besser geht 

Danke schon mal im Voraus!


```
CREATE TABLE notes
( 
id INT IDENTITY(1,1) PRIMARY KEY, 
title VARCHAR(255), 
content VARCHAR(MAX) NOT NULL, 
changed TIMESTAMP AS CURRENT_TIMESTAMP,
created TIMESTAMP DEFAULT CURRENT_TIMESTAMP
);

CREATE TABLE tags
(
id INT IDENTITY(1,1) PRIMARY KEY, 
note_id INT,
name VARCHAR(32),
FOREIGN KEY (note_id) REFERENCES notes(id)
);

CREATE TABLE objects
(
id INT IDENTITY(1,1) PRIMARY KEY,
note_id INT,
name VARCHAR(255),
data BLOB,
FOREIGN KEY (note_id) REFERENCES notes(id),
);
```


----------



## fastjack (18. Nov 2013)

Sieht doch gut aus


----------



## DStrohma (18. Nov 2013)

Ok, gut. War mir nicht sicher ob das nicht irgendwie besser lösbar wäre  Danke.


----------

